# Expert 24 help!!!!



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had my Expert 24 for 2 years now and have nothing but praise for the machine. However, I recently had to get a new computer and had to get Ruthe at GCC to install the software and drivers for me on the new computer. I used it today for the 1st time and everything started out great....It was cutting good depth and everything was great....All of the sudden it starts barely cutting into the vinyl. What are the pen pressure and offset settings that you all are using when cutting Thermoflex vinyl...I need this thing back up and working because I am in the middle of a show and had to turn down some vinyl work today because of this problem...Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh yeah...I already changed the blade


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

ThermoFlex Plus? Are you using Great Cut? 

since you changed your blade did you make sure not to remove the bit of grease that came from inside
of the blade holder. If you did..find some grease or oil (lightly oil/grease) the tip that goes into the 
blade holder (not the blade just the top) make sure there isn't any vinyl or dirt stuck and its cleaned really well. 

ThermoFlex Plus settings in Great Cut:
Pressure 70
Speed 45

Also, check your cut strip there should not be any deep cracks or scratches. Usually, your cut strip needs to be changed before your blade.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

X2 on the cutter strip. Does not have to be a deep scratch either!


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

this stinks.....checked the strip and even removed to ensure that the cut was not causing the problem.....Still barely cutting into the vinyl no matter what pen pressure I use.....I hope I have not lost the cutter....I have used it pretty hard for 2 years but this is not good timing!! Anyone that has more suggestions, I will gladly try them...Thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your blade is sticking out the right amount? Is the blade holder inserted correctly in its holder? I have used one of the cricut cutting mats when my last cutter strip went south on me while I was waiting on a new one. They are available anywhere the cutter is sold. Most hobby stores have them. I use them for small pieces of vinyl that I always seem to have that are too big to throw away but not big enough to use by themselves in the cutter. I have a GCC Jaguar IV. Saved me while I was waiting on new strip. Unless the mechanism/motors that lower and raise the head have worn out, probably any of the suggestions you have been given are the culprit. I do not know how heavy duty that cutter is. May simply be bad timing and some part is worn out.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> ThermoFlex Plus? Are you using Great Cut?
> 
> since you changed your blade did you make sure not to remove the bit of grease that came from inside
> of the blade holder. If you did..find some grease or oil (lightly oil/grease) the tip that goes into the
> ...


I've swapped blades in my new GCC Expert 24 and never noticed any grease. Is there supposed to be grease on top of the blade when you remove it from the blade holder?


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure if this was solved, but when I use Great cut to change pressure, nothing changes. I have to set pressure in VLCD. Cutting speed changes, but pressure does not. I use Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sideslide4life said:


> Not sure if this was solved, but when I use Great cut to change pressure, nothing changes. I have to set pressure in VLCD. Cutting speed changes, but pressure does not. I use Windows 7 64 bit.


Changing in Great Cut seems to work for me. You can also change settings in the printer properties or somewhere in there when you right click the printer.

For some reason I get an error message on the VLCD when trying to set the model version. So the VLCD is unusable.


----------



## sicwidit (Feb 27, 2012)

can someone please give me the blade/vlcd2 settings when using a gcc expert 24 lx with a 45 blade on thermaflex plus vinyl. i can't seem to get it to cut properly. it has been scratching the vinyl and when i try to peel off the parts that kind of "cut" the right away, the part that doesn't need to be weeded out, comes off too..

please help. i have been wasting a lot of vinyl already and i have been researching and googling for days now and i have a deadline tomorrow.

thank you in advance!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sicwidit said:


> can someone please give me the blade/vlcd2 settings when using a gcc expert 24 lx with a 45 blade on thermaflex plus vinyl. i can't seem to get it to cut properly. it has been scratching the vinyl and when i try to peel off the parts that kind of "cut" the right away, the part that doesn't need to be weeded out, comes off too..
> 
> please help. i have been wasting a lot of vinyl already and i have been researching and googling for days now and i have a deadline tomorrow.
> 
> thank you in advance!


.25 offset

Make sure it is set to "fine" not "draft".

Blade force I've used 60-65.

Speed I generally have it set low as it will cut better than set real fast. Especially if you have alot of detail.

Blade depth on the cutter is set to less than 1/2 a credit card thickness. So, adjust the blade to 1/2 a credit card thickness, then lower it a little more.

That works for me on every heat applied vinyl I've done and also sign vinyl as well.


----------

